# Tips for job seeking in tokyo (it domain)



## Romain35

Hi everybody !!

I am Romain. I come from France. Currently, I am working in a Research Laboratory. It is in the biomedical domain.
I am engineer in Electronics and Computer Engineering. More precisely about my job, I developp softwares or other tools to make easier the diagnostics of doctors. My contract will finish at the end of October 2011. I learnt a lot of things thanks to this experience of work in this Laboratory and I am really glad of it, but I decided to change because I really want to evoluate, working abroad, discovering new ways of working. It would open more my mind !!

According to my domain (Information Technology, Computer Engineering), I really wish to work during a long time in Japan. Japan is well known to be the country of Electronics . By talking to different persons who already went to Japan, I realize also there are so much things to learn about this country that I would never stop learning there !!! Whether at work or simply in the streets That's I really want to live !!!

So, I am seeking for a Job in Tokyo and, of course, it is not easy at all. Moreover, I heared it would be easier just by contacts. That's why, I am coming here to know if there is somebody who could help me to realise my dream !!!

If you wish, I can obviously give you my resume.

Have a good day !


----------



## Rube

I have some I.T. friends and they can pick and choose their jobs here. I've never seen people who have it so easy. They want to go on vacation they just quit their jobs and get a new one when they are ready to start again. They all seem to use placement agencies which put up with it. 

I'll ask them in a few days and ask about what agency they recommend.


----------



## Romain35

First of all, THANK YOU SO MUCH for replying to my request, that is very nice !!!
Your message cheers me up. I am really happy to hear that some foreigners succeed easily to find IT jobs there.

I look forward your next message 
Once again, thank you !!!


----------



## Rube

Once in a while I take a peek at the help wanted adds here and they are always filled with I.T. jobs. Not sure how many require Japanese ability but some of the people I know barely speak so there is hope.


----------



## Romain35

As you said, I often found IT job offers requiring japanese ability (business level most of the time). mmm... the problem is I do not know how to speak japanese at all  .
(but, I think I speak well english, especially for a french guy  TOEIC 790 one year ago)

However, I succeeded, some weeks ago, to find some IT job offers requiring no japanese ability (via Skillhouse, Robert Walters, Work in Japan).
So, of course, I candidated, and I am still waiting their answers. I think it is quite normal, especially during the holidays period. I need to be patient and keep faith 

By following your advice, I will look at the online help wanted ads.
Moreover, maybe your IT friends will propose after some good placement agencies 

Thank you a lot !!


----------



## Romain35

By saying help wanted ads, you mean the ones in local Newspapers, nop ?
Do you know good ones ?


----------



## Rube

Hey I talked to my friend and she told me times have changed. You either need Japanese skills or she suggests trying to get a job with a french company in Japan. Other than that and mad skills she said it would be hard.


----------



## Romain35

Ok, Thanks a lot !!!!
Thanks for your answers !!!!
But, I am stubborn and I will try again and again to get a job there 
Thank you again for your help Rube

See you,




Rube said:


> Hey I talked to my friend and she told me times have changed. You either need Japanese skills or she suggests trying to get a job with a french company in Japan. Other than that and mad skills she said it would be hard.


----------



## Nashbobby

*Hi*

Hi There,

I am a newbee in this forum.. 
Browsing through the archives and wondering how far have you gotten in finding a job?

Advice for any tips and tricks from your experience in looking out for a job!!

Cheers


----------



## metallica.kyoto

Google michael page or daijob


----------

